# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه کلی برای سه ماه تا کنکور(تجربی)

## soldsoul

من چند سال از کنکور دور بودم و فارغ التحصیل ریاضی و فیزیک هستم.از بین کتابها فقط شیمی 2و3 . 70% زیست پایه رو خوندم(2 ماه پیش)،این سه ماه چه برنامه ریزی داشته باشم تا بهترین نتیجه رو بتونم بگیرم،اینکه هفتگی برنامه بریزم یا یه برنامه دراز مدت داشته باشم؟لازمه مباحثی رو حذف کنم؟ممنون میشم یه راهنماییم کنین

----------


## .Mohamad.

> من چند سال از کنکور دور بودم و فارغ التحصیل ریاضی و فیزیک هستم.از بین کتابها فقط شیمی 2و3 . 70% زیست پایه رو خوندم(2 ماه پیش)،این سه ماه چه برنامه ریزی داشته باشم تا بهترین نتیجه رو بتونم بگیرم،اینکه هفتگی برنامه بریزم یا یه برنامه دراز مدت داشته باشم؟لازمه مباحثی رو حذف کنم؟ممنون میشم یه راهنماییم کنین


سلام .به نظر من بعضی مباحث سخت و وقت گیر رو حذف کن . مخصوصا توی ریاضی و فیزیک . 
نیاز نیست همه درس ها رو صد بزنی.  پس حتما حذف داشته باش . برنامه رو اول جامع بچین بعد هفتگی جدا کن . میتونی از  برنامه ریزی های پولی اینترنت هم استفاده کنی که خیلی بهتر این کار رو انجام دادن . من خودم برنامه مار و پله رو تهیه کردم و الان حدود 3 روزه دارم میخونم . و حتی اضافه تر وقت میذارم .

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

ی پیشنهادم من در مورد دین و زندگی میدم :Yahoo (1): 
3 ماه وقت داری ی روز درمیون ی درس دینی بخون تا 3 ماه دیگه 42 درس دینی در خوندی
موفق باشی :Yahoo (3):

----------


## .Mohamad.

> سلام .به نظر من بعضی مباحث سخت و وقت گیر رو حذف کن . مخصوصا توی ریاضی و فیزیک . 
> نیاز نیست همه درس ها رو صد بزنی.  پس حتما حذف داشته باش . برنامه رو اول جامع بچین بعد هفتگی جدا کن . میتونی از  برنامه ریزی های پولی اینترنت هم استفاده کنی که خیلی بهتر این کار رو انجام دادن . من خودم برنامه مار و پله رو تهیه کردم و الان حدود 3 روزه دارم میخونم . و حتی اضافه تر وقت میذارم .


یک کار هم میشه کرد . بعد از اینکه درس هاتو حذف کردی . مثلا من ژنتیک رو حذف کردم از زیست . کلا پیش2 فیزیک رو میخونم و چندتا بحث ساده ریاضی . مثل ماتریس. بجاش رو عمومی البته بجز زبان وقت میذارم . شما هم این کار ها رو بکن . بعد فقط تست هم زیاد بزن .

----------


## emprator227

> سلام .به نظر من بعضی مباحث سخت و وقت گیر رو حذف کن . مخصوصا توی ریاضی و فیزیک . 
> نیاز نیست همه درس ها رو صد بزنی.  پس حتما حذف داشته باش . برنامه رو اول جامع بچین بعد هفتگی جدا کن . میتونی از  برنامه ریزی های پولی اینترنت هم استفاده کنی که خیلی بهتر این کار رو انجام دادن . من خودم برنامه مار و پله رو تهیه کردم و الان حدود 3 روزه دارم میخونم . و حتی اضافه تر وقت میذارم .


سلام.در مورد این برنامه میخواستم سوال کنم.این برنامه سطحش چجوریه؟
از لحاظ مرور و دوره؟چند ساعت در روز مطالعه انجام میدی؟میشه یک عکس از یکی ازصفخه هاش بزاری ببینم؟

----------


## .Mohamad.

از نظر من خوبه . چون داره دروس رو از اول مرور مرور میکنه و چون باز مرور میکنی فراموش نمیکنی . زیست رو هم ترکیبی گفته . یعنی گفته وقتی صفحه مثلا 10 تا 20 رو میخونی با فصل های فلان و فلان و فلان ترکیب میشن . بعد دیگه اول تخصصی ها رو گفته بعد تخصصی و عمومی . برنامش کلا 6 تا 7 ساعت مطالعه می خواد . من بیشتر میخونم که بیشتر کار کنم . والا نوشته کپی برداری و انتشار حرومه و پیگیرد قضایی داره . یکی از دوستان هم توی پی وی ازم خواست . گفتم شرمندم .

----------


## emprator227

> از نظر من خوبه . چون داره دروس رو از اول مرور مرور میکنه و چون باز مرور میکنی فراموش نمیکنی . زیست رو هم ترکیبی گفته . یعنی گفته وقتی صفحه مثلا 10 تا 20 رو میخونی با فصل های فلان و فلان و فلان ترکیب میشن . بعد دیگه اول تخصصی ها رو گفته بعد تخصصی و عمومی . برنامش کلا 6 تا 7 ساعت مطالعه می خواد . من بیشتر میخونم که بیشتر کار کنم . والا نوشته کپی برداری و انتشار حرومه و پیگیرد قضایی داره . یکی از دوستان هم توی پی وی ازم خواست . گفتم شرمندم .


شما پستی رو خریدی یا الکترونیکی؟

----------


## Amin97

> یک کار هم میشه کرد . بعد از اینکه درس هاتو حذف کردی . مثلا من ژنتیک رو حذف کردم از زیست . کلا پیش2 فیزیک رو میخونم و چندتا بحث ساده ریاضی . مثل ماتریس. بجاش رو عمومی البته بجز زبان وقت میذارم . شما هم این کار ها رو بکن . بعد فقط تست هم زیاد بزن .


دیگه تا اینقدر حذف کردنم کار نادرستیه فیزیک و سعی کنید سه فصل اول سال سوم و ریاضیم حتما مثلثات و تابع رو بخونید

----------


## 10100

دوستان نظرتون درباره ی فاگوزیست چیه ؟؟

----------


## Amin97

> دوستان نظرتون درباره ی فاگوزیست چیه ؟؟


چرت .
فقط خیلی سبز اونم سال دومش

----------


## 10100

> چرت .
> فقط خیلی سبز اونم سال دومش


برا سال سوم الگو دارم به نظرت تا تیر با اون پیش برم یا فاگو بخرم ؟؟ یا جزوه ای معلم

----------


## 10100

دوستان این جزوه گذاشتم برا فصل هورمون هست مال استادمون اگه کسی خوشش اومد بگه مال بقیه ی فصل ها هم بزارم :
HormonTarh

----------


## Amin97

> برا سال سوم الگو دارم به نظرت تا تیر با اون پیش برم یا فاگو بخرم ؟؟ یا جزوه ای معلم


همشو که وقت نمیکنی فصلای 2 و 3 و 9 و 10 و11 رو کامل بزن بقیه رو فقط درسنامه هاشونو بخون با تستای کنکورشون

----------


## zahra.2015

*این برنامه های اینترنتی تا جایی ک من دیدم خیلی ضعیفن و خداتومنم ازت پول میگیرن یکی دوتاش ک مثلا معروفم هستن و من دارم آنچنان کارایی نداره مگه این ک خودت خیلی جاهاشو تغییر بدی
درمورد الگو چرا اگه روزی 3-4ساعت زیست بخونی میشه تمومش کرد*

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> دوستان نظرتون درباره ی فاگوزیست چیه ؟؟


خرید این کتاب برای اول سالم اشتباهه چه برسه الان که وقت کمی دارید تا کنکور

----------


## .Mohamad.

> شما پستی رو خریدی یا الکترونیکی؟


من پرداخت آنلاین و دانلود کردم . نسبت به دو تا برنامه دیگه که توی اینترنت بود خیلی بهتر و قوی تر بود. یک برنامه مای کنکور  65 تومن بود که دوستم خریده بود . که ناراضی بود چون اصلا طبق کتاب درسی نبود . یک برنامه دیگه هم که نوشته بودن 20 تومن مال یک سایت چرت بود . هم مزخرف ترین برنامه بود . البته یکی از دوستام یک برنامه که 200 هزار تومن بود و مال مکتبستان رو خریده بود که فقط داره نفرینشون می کنه .

----------


## .Mohamad.

> دوستان نظرتون درباره ی فاگوزیست چیه ؟؟


مزخرف ترین کتاب موجود برای کنکور . که فقط پول مردم رو میگیره

----------


## masoud007

دوستان یکی بیاد محض رضای خدا راهنماییم کنه چجوری دندان پزشکی پردیس تبریز بیارم تو این 3 ماه و نیم چجوری برنامه ریزی کنم یا با برنامه کدوم موسسه پیش برم تو این ایام باقی مانده تورو خدا راهنماییم کنین بدجور گرفتارم ...

----------

